# My Slant/Fin gas furnace is leaking water all over my floor!



## Switchvert (Jan 11, 2009)

Help! I am mopping and filling up a bucked every 4 hours or so. My slant/fin, seen here http://www.slantfin.com/product-sentry.html has a copper tube coming out of the top. The right goes up to meet the "water regulator" adn the left copper tube goes over and down to point towards the floor. There is a small lever on the top, which if I pull, water gushes out from the tube, but there is a constant dripping happening all the time.... Help...? Any ideas? I dont know what to do and I have to wake up every four hours tonight to empty the bucket or my basement gets flooded...


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

That is the relief valve. It is set to relive water pressure at 30 psi. Eather it failed or your system pressure is getting to 30 psi or higher and it is doing its job. What is the pressure reading on the boiler gage?


----------



## Switchvert (Jan 11, 2009)

Umm... the top red half of the guage (Temp) is all the way to the left at -20, the lower pressure gauge is at 22/160. Water is not pouring out, it is just a steady constant drip... do I need to try and tighten the ...bolt at the top?


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

The temp will vary on the system you have but on average it may run aroung 180 deg. The water pressure would normally run around 12 psi. You cannot tighten the lever on the relief valve. you can only lift it to test that it is working. you can lift it and let it snap down a couple of times to try and get it to seat again but you still need to find out why it set off.


----------



## Switchvert (Jan 11, 2009)

If I have to fix this is it something I could do myself or is it quite a big... expensive thing?

Thanks so much for your help by the way!


----------



## Switchvert (Jan 11, 2009)

Also... will it help anything if I turn the heat all the way off?


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

The valve can be replaced DIY if it is bad but we need to determon if the pressure is to high in the system and what caused it so the same problem dosent happen again. The most common problems are a full expantion tank, bad or low air charge on a diaphram tank, or misadjusted or faulty feeder and of course a bad relief valve. Do you know the type of expantion tank you have?


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Switchvert said:


> Also... will it help anything if I turn the heat all the way off?


Turning the heat off may lower the pressuer but may or may not stop the water leaking. Pressure is causing the relief to open.


----------



## Switchvert (Jan 11, 2009)

o...k... so we just got into a new language I see. lol. http://www.slantfin.com/product-sentry.html is my furnace, my red water regulator on top is...EDP #067401... is that the tank?


----------



## Switchvert (Jan 11, 2009)

_FYI - I oppened the latch and closed it a couple times, letting water drain out and it seems to have stopped the dripping, but I am planning on heading out for 5 days tomorrow morn... do you think its safe or do i need to make sure its fixed. 

I had tried the open/close valve deal earlier today and it just slowed the leak, and didnt stop it like now. And it obviously started again... which, probably means my question above is a bit of a stupid one
_


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

The tank depending on what you have is usuelly eather hanging on the celing or on one of the boiler pipes. Back to the water pressure it wasent clear what it was. Maby 22psi


----------



## Switchvert (Jan 11, 2009)

The pressure is sitting at 15 psi... sorry, just found it. I think it was 22 a few mins ago though. As for the water tank,...i really dont see anything. there is a large rectactangular box at the back of the furnace with a large vent? going out into the wall. i can take a pic with my laptop and send it to you if that helps...


----------



## Switchvert (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep... the dripping just started again...


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Switchvert said:


> _FYI - I oppened the latch and closed it a couple times, letting water drain out and it seems to have stopped the dripping, but I am planning on heading out for 5 days tomorrow morn... do you think its safe or do i need to make sure its fixed. _
> 
> _I had tried the open/close valve deal earlier today and it just slowed the leak, and didnt stop it like now. And it obviously started again... which, probably means my question above is a bit of a stupid one_


Always better safe than sorry. If the water can cause damage to the home have a pro check it. You should be ok ot 15 psi but the relief could be weak now. I would keep a close eye on it.


----------



## Switchvert (Jan 11, 2009)

damn... so i need to pay the 170 dollars to get a pro in here you think?


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

cheeper than the potential damage. Especially if you are leaving town. Several days of water leaking can be pretty expencive.


----------



## Switchvert (Jan 11, 2009)

i may have just done something stupid. I drained more water out... trying to get the valve to stick, now its basically down to 0 psi... did i just hurt it more?


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

turn the boiler off and watch it for a little wile if the auto feeder is on and operating you may see the pressure come back up.


----------



## Switchvert (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks much bro, i will call a pro in the morning. Sleep well and thanks again!


----------

